# Snow Fairy Lush Type Does Anyone know where I can find this dupe, reasonably priced?



## kbapril23 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi all, does anyone know what fragrance oil suppliers might have a dupe for LUSH Snow Fairy, priced reasonably, and what the name of their dupe might be? thanks a bunch for your help.


----------



## lillybella (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,
I have this. I purchased it from http://daystarsupplies.com/ last year. It is a wonderful scent!


----------



## lsg (Oct 10, 2013)

I saw a listing on eBay.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 10, 2013)

Day Star is known for their quality Lush dupes.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree on the daystar Dupes..


----------

